# Dream fish



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Christmas is coming up. If you could ask Santa for a new fish, what would it be??? With mail order and places like aquabid these days, more exotic fish are available than ever before. 

For me it would be one of the West African Dwarf cichlids. Maybe Nanochromis transvestitus.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Seahorses since the tank is setup and cycled now


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

A wild caught pair of white calvus. But he would need to bring me the 60g corner bowfront tank at petsmart too.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

I wish Santa would bring me an Aba aba. And the tank to house it.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I'd have to ask santa for a tank... a 300 acrylic with rounded corners for starters.

Then I'd ask for 2 Koi.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Umm a nice big shark and tank to keep it in! Now that's what i call a display fish!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Some darters, and maybe 2 dwarf puffers.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

a 100 gallon tank and a little baby tiger oscar! and then a new house to put it all in!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

130+G with it filled with Brichardi cichlids.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

a tank big enough to hold an Arapaima Gigas. that would be awesome.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

5 zebra plecos, 2 male, 3 females. And within a few years I could buy anything else I want, lol.
or
A fish house with a custom made river bank with a few rat holes and several blue eyes plecos. But Bill Gates has to approve that request first.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I love them zebra plecos but soooooo expensive


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I would ask for a tank big enough to hold a full grown alligator gar and sailfin marble cat :-D


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

That my pool could be a fully planted aquarium on one half and the other half would be a huge cichlid tank. Also that I could swim and snorkel in it..


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

are we talking f/w or s/w to? cause for freshwater it would have to be a 90g tank full of discus. if salt water it would have to be a 130g with a emporer angelfish.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> Yeah I love them zebra plecos but soooooo expensive


My LFS *claims* to have them. And they sell them for 15 - 20 dollars each. I think they just have a pleco that looks like it, and slapped zebra on it. I heard they usually go for around 100 right?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Id like a species tank for pipifish... they are really cool guys. But the stock is not balance though.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> My LFS *claims* to have them. And they sell them for 15 - 20 dollars each. I think they just have a pleco that looks like it, and slapped zebra on it. I heard they usually go for around 100 right?


AHHH I'm not 100% for sure on how much they usually go for but I think I've seen them for $200-$300 NOT 100% for sure though but yeah atleast $100. If he has true zebras I would pay him double that amount if he was willing to ship them to me but I'm sure they aren't really zebra plecos for 15 or 20 bucks.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

On the first day of Christmas santa sent to me.....2 pea**** snakeheads, 3 great white sharks, 4 moray eels, 5.......gold.......barbs.....6 turlte cichlids, 7 maroon clowns, and a tank big enough for them alllllllllllllllllll.
Happy Christmas!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> On the first day of Christmas santa sent to me.....2 pea**** snakeheads, 3 great white sharks, 4 moray eels, 5.......gold.......barbs.....6 turlte cichlids, 7 maroon clowns, and a tank big enough for them alllllllllllllllllll.
> Happy Christmas!


LMAO!! :evil:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd like a pregnant Coelacanth, please.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL, that would be cool you'll be a millionaire! They're extinct aren't they?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no, they've caught at least one ceolacanth off the coast of africa I believe... they were thought to be extinct, however I believe sceintists have found there might be a reminant population here.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

a 250 gallon with an african lungfish.

Man i like TOS's choice. I've seen pictures of the discovered one, it's a beastly looking creature but you'd make headlines by getting a healthy breeding opperation


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There has actually been about 65 reports, or close to that, of caught colecanths.

Supposedly some fisherman were catching them for years and didn't even know what they were...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are at least two major sites for regularly finding them, several hundred miles apart, so it's a good bet that they're in other places as well, unnoticed.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

oh yeah, my dream fish would be a weedy or leafy sea dragon. Sadly they are just way to expensive....


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

^^^^^ would be kewl


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

A wild caught pair of Zaire blue fronts we especially nice right now Santa, and if you could swing it I would also like a 300 gal. tank to house a Malawi/ Tang. community setup. Thank you.


----------

